# looking for an idea how much this should cost me



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

going to get TEIN springs installed was quoted $300 for install

and $170ish per axle up front for full replacement of axle

need CV joints and boots so I guess I should replace whole axle no?

let me know if these prices are too much cause I don't know any better.

I got a 1998 200SX SE


----------



## LittlebittaContact (Oct 12, 2002)

I Guess thats fair if a mechanic is going to do it, you could do the axle yourself for half that cost. And if your not aquianted with suspension, I wouldn't attempt to dissemble the strut unless you want to kill yourself. However you could do that alot cheaper yourself too. (the springs, not kill yourself )


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

OUCH $300 for a spring install?! Too bad you're in Tampa. I'd install them for $150 for you. It's not that complicated, and I have all the tools. As far as the axles go, those are a bit more complicated. How do you know you need new ones?


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

well, the dude said he'd do the whole axle including cvjoints and boots for like 170 a piece. sounded good to me but I don't know any better

where in FL are you matt? by the way your 200 is SE-Rious!!!


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

Yeah $170 an axle isn't bad. I'm over in Vero Beach which is across the state. Thanks for the props on my ride. It's getting there.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

yeah you and me seem to both be pining away for a DET. I am looking at purchasing an old 240 beater and going that route.. off topic so I wont elaborate. thanks for the info guys I REALLY appreciate it


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

Yeah I bought my DET last week. Hopefully I'll get it installed within about a month.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

OMG!!!!! congrats man!!!! I am happy for you bro. I can imagine your STOKED. you doin the install yourself?


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

hey blueboost... do the springs yourself... i am more than willing to help you. I have a full shop here on MacDill with anything we could possibly need and hydraulic lifts, only $3 an hour. let me know... im sure some of the CSERT guys would help too. 

as for the axle's i dont know how to do that... let me know.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

nak1 said:


> *hey blueboost... do the springs yourself... i am more than willing to help you. I have a full shop here on MacDill with anything we could possibly need and hydraulic lifts, only $3 an hour. let me know... im sure some of the CSERT guys would help too.
> 
> as for the axle's i dont know how to do that... let me know. *


oh what a hook up! full shop... take up that offer. u could have it done in 1 1/2 hours with 2 people.


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

$170 is pretty good. I paid $199 for mine and got a lifetime warranty.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

nak1-

you serious? if you don't mind I would definately take you up on that

heard that with struts it can be difficult and you could hurt yourself if you
don't know what your doing. SO.... I DON'T KNOW WHAT I'M DOING!!!! I know less than
nothing about installing those. how bout you? And you only want $3 an hour?
another thing is that if I take it to a shop and there is something that go's wrong 
or they find "other" issues I'd have them fix it.. but if we try to do it I may get stuck 
without a car if we mess something up. I'm just concerned is all, I'm sure you can't blame me. 
how knowledgeable are you in this area? have you ever done this before? You are very nice to
make such an offer... let me know what you think


----------



## vladha (May 5, 2002)

Blueboost, since you're in Tampa, get ahold of Jay Whitely. He's worked on most of our cars in the area. He does better work than your average bear, and his prices are great. Plus, he really really knows what he's doing.

Gimme a sec, and I'll see if I can pull up his email and phone number: [email protected], (813)546-3524

Grant, this is the first I've heard about "garage" rental... I'm hurt 

Either way, Bb, Jay is a great bet and resource. If you decide to let the CSERT monkeys work on it... heh, heh. But, nak1(Grant) is making an incredible offer, too.

Join CSERT, it saves 

Later,
Mark


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

hey mark... i made a blanket post a couple times about it. it is truely open to anyone with the need, and knowledge.

Bb to tell you the truth... i havent lowered a car in about 7 years... and it was an accord. its not hard. Im sure we can get a couple of more experianced guys to help out. I would not leave you out to dry and deffinately wouldnt try anything i was unsure of. it really is pretty straight forward. Just let me know.... the door is open. 

as for Jay... hes the man. if your not going to DIY, call Jay.


----------



## vladha (May 5, 2002)

I know, Grant. Was just trying to make fun of myself. I've started 1 or 2 minigeekouts, then been unable to attend.

They had the same thing available at Eglin... used it quite a few times. Definitely learned to prepare ahead of time... wasn't the money, it was that everybody wanted to work on their cars so timing was critical.

Later,
Mark


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

nak1- thank you thank you thank you I am still considering what you said. What is CSERT by the way?

vladha- thanks bro this might be the best option in my situation.. I may have talked to Jay before, not sure though. Does he have that 200SX with a DET or something? Anyways would this be at a shop or his house and is this the type of thing where he's doing me a favor or is this like his business? I get the feeling this is someone I should have gotten to know a long time ago. Is there a pack of Nissan nazi's in Tampa that I'm not aware of?


----------



## vladha (May 5, 2002)

CSERT- Club SE-R of Tampa... it's our anwer to being a "paying" member of SERCA... but, we're a free club to join.

Anyway, Jay has his own shop... doesn't work for a dealer. He has a few killer cars, I believe one of them is a GTIR motor'd 200sx. If you had talked to him, you'd remember. Extremely knowledgable, easy to talk with, and gives free advice... just not free work. Several of us have had him work on our cars, either because we don't have the time to do it right, ourselves, or because we're just big monkeys(me) it would FUBAR it.

Give him a call, if that's the route you want to go, and he'll examine your car and let you know what you need now, and what you'll need later... no charge. But, sometimes he's extremely busy so you might have to set up an appointment. He also stands by his work.

I'd go the Jay route because he'd do the work in 1/4 of the time, he'll do it right the first time, and his prices are damn fair.

Where about in Tampa are you? Just curious... I live in Town n' Country.

Later,
Mark


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

vladha said:


> *CSERT- Club SE-R of Tampa... it's our anwer to being a "paying" member of SERCA... but, we're a free club to join.*


damn id join if i lived there. i dont remember how close to tampa it was but i was in Bradenton a few years back. i spent some time at the Bolletieri Sports Academy. i know we flew into tampa. florida is the place to be


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

yeah... what mark said. I dont offer a warranty. just the use of the facility and maybe some assistance. by no means am i an expert. Really this is just an open invite to any cool peeps that have the time knowledge and need a shop to work in.


----------

